# Jonathan Ross Show - interview with Tom Cruise



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi

Just wanted to say I have written an email complaint to the BBC about Jonathan Ross's interviewing of Tom Cruise on Friday evening, 23 Jan.  Sure I will get some crappy mediocre general response.  

Jonathan asked after Tom's three children, his adopted children with Nicole Kidman and his bio daughter with his current wife.  He then got onto the question that lots of people dread  " are there going to be any more children?".  Tom looked uncomfortable and startled at such an intrusion.  He was trying to change the conversation  saying it was noone's business but was relentlessly pursued by Ross who said "It is somethng I need to know".  Eventually Ross gave up when Tom remained tight lipped.  I have to say I was cringing at home, one it was a personal question that noone should ask and two it struck a chord with me a secondary infertility person.  It does not take rocket science to see that Tom has not been having  bio children left right and centre.  LUcky old Rossy to be blessed with three kids without any apparent problems.  It could well be that Tom and his wife, former partners could have spent a lot of time in treatment. It is all very public about Nicole's previous miscarriage.  Tom may very well be having treatment now as we speak.  Jonathan Ross needs to go now. He is one sad, smutty old perv and he is not funny.


Jane


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Gotta to say I agree with you - can't stand Jonathon Ross anyway. Also, what makes him a real hypocrit is that he is the first to issue lawsuits against any paper that refers to or enquires about his family!!


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Jonathon Ross to stay - sorry, but I actually love his show and anyone that goes on there knows what to expect.  I think Tom Cruise did pretty well actually and gave some good come backs.  

As for his 'insensitivity' relating to asking about having more children - I'm sorry, but ok, maybe he shouldn't have asked so publicly, but it's a fact of life that people ask such questions and don't give a second thought to the fact that people don't necessarily manage to pop them out at the ready.  Not saying it's right, but that's life and yes it can be hurtful, but I'm sure most people don't intend it to be.

Anyway - I still vote to keep him on the telly!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I didn't see this - but I am glad you made the complaint.

One thing that does spring to mind is that Scientology and IVF don't mix very well - so perhaps Toms religion actually makes it harder for him.


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Very interesting and very difficult if he has to hide his true self from Hollywood and of course  Scientology who I am sure would frown on certain lifestyles.


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

I totally agree with you on this.


Sue MJ said:


> Jonathon Ross to stay - sorry, but I actually love his show and anyone that goes on there knows what to expect. I think Tom Cruise did pretty well actually and gave some good come backs.
> 
> As for his 'insensitivity' relating to asking about having more children - I'm sorry, but ok, maybe he shouldn't have asked so publicly, but it's a fact of life that people ask such questions and don't give a second thought to the fact that people don't necessarily manage to pop them out at the ready. Not saying it's right, but that's life and yes it can be hurtful, but I'm sure most people don't intend it to be.
> 
> Anyway - I still vote to keep him on the telly!


----------

